# LWJGL Display.update() ist langsam



## BuddaKaeks (24. Nov 2013)

Liebe Java-Forumler, 
ich hätte da einmal eine Frage:

In meinen Spiel kommt diese Zeile vor:

```
Display.update();
```
Allerdings, manchmal kommt dabei folgendes Problem:

Das ausführen dieser Zeile benötigt etwa 5 bis 50 Sekunden, dabei wird das Fenster ausgegraut und dieser (keine Rückmeldung) Text steht im Titel.

ist das irgendwas Treiberabhängiges, oder wie kann man so was umgehen / verbessern etc.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## TheSorm (3. Jan 2014)

naja ich würde sagen das in der classe Display und dort in der Methode update(9 ergendwas gemacht wird das zu lange zum berechnen/ ausführen brauchst ?!


----------



## BuddaKaeks (5. Jan 2014)

ja schon klar, aber ist halt die Klasse org.lwjgl.Display,
die solt ja eigentlich funktionieren, oder?


----------



## TheSorm (5. Jan 2014)

Post mal bitte mehr von deinem spiel, sonst ist es schwer herauszufinden wo zuviel gerechnet wirt.


----------



## BuddaKaeks (5. Jan 2014)

Ich hab das ganze profiled, ich mache 6 Aufrufe mit glBegin();, glVertex3f(); , und glEnd(); und dann einmal Display.update();

Dieser Aufruf verbraucht so 5 - 50 Sekunden Zeit.

Der Code, der relevant ist, ist quasi das "Ich zeichne mein erstes Viereck - Tutorial" für LWJGL/OpenGL


----------



## Ruzmanz (6. Jan 2014)

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Interessiert keinen. Du postet deinen Code und wir führen das bei uns aus. Dauert dann keine 30 Sekunden, um zu beurteilen, ob das möglicherweise ein Treiberproblem ist. Keiner hat Lust sich in deine Lage zu versetzen, zu überlegen was du alles falsch gemacht haben könntest und am Ende liegt es tatsächlich nur am Treiber oder einer System-Einstellung, welche man in weniger als 30 Sekunden ausschließen könnte.

PS: Da muss man auch nichts profilen ...


----------

